
The Conservative Case Against Trashing Online Privacy Rules - sushobhan
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/conservative-case-trashing-online-privacy-rules/
======
sharemywin
How about strengthening privacy rules instead of gutting them because it's not
fair that google gets to exploit people more than the telecoms...

